# "Women will be allowed to serve in Russia’s Airborne Troops"



## The Bread Guy (7 Jul 2014)

The latest from ITAR-TASS - my fave line highlighted in yellow ....


> Women will be allowed to serve in Russia’s Airborne Troops.
> 
> The Ryazan Higher Airborne Command School has resumed the admission of women, Russia’s Defense Ministry’s spokesman for the Airborne Troops, Lieutenant-Colonel Yevgeny Meshkov has said.
> 
> ...


One hopes ....  ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Jul 2014)

can't help myself....

Prepare for the assault


----------



## Edward Campbell (7 Jul 2014)

I'd bow down before _that_, too ...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
... or this:





(I watched the entire CCP 60th Anniversary of the Revolution parade (2009) ~ it went on for
bloody hours ~ paying special attention to then _supreme leader_ Hu Jintao ... he smiled once,
just once as far as I could tell: when the women passed in review. Maybe it's because he knew
that the damned parade was almost over, but I think it was the women.)


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jul 2014)

Colin P said:
			
		

> can't help myself....
> 
> Prepare for the assault


Some Sergeant Major's head must be exploding at the .... intriging variety of black high heels in the ranks.


			
				E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> I'd bow down before _that_, too ...
> .
> .
> .
> ...


I'm still liking the Chinese "killers in pink" look ....


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Jul 2014)

I thought about an intriguing variation of "Rommel's Asparagus"  to stop or entrap female paratroopers but decided it was NSFW


----------



## Journeyman (7 Jul 2014)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Some Sergeant Major's head must be exploding at the .... intriging variety of black high heels in the ranks.


So we're not the only Army with LPO boot 'crises.'


----------



## Good2Golf (7 Jul 2014)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Some Sergeant Major's head must be exploding at the .... intriging variety of black high heels in the ranks.




...or maybe they have a common-sense policy...."I don't care what they are, so long as they're black and have a 4" heel!"  :nod:


----------



## Edward Campbell (7 Jul 2014)

:highjack:



			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Some Sergeant Major's head must be exploding at the .... intriging variety of black high heels in the ranks.I'm still liking the Chinese "killers in pink" look ....




The "killers in pink" are a Beijing Militia unit ...

City militias have a short and chequered history in China. They were established, _circa_ 1950 as some sort of mix of a paramilitary police and local defence force. They _might_ have even made some sense in some regions where _Nationalist_ (Kuomintang) rebels were still active.

Over the years the city militias evolved, again and again, including, as a means for the children of 'landlords' (those not of proved peasant/worker/soldier stock) to "rise" to the ranks of _peasants and workers_ and, thereby, qualify to enter a universioty (a rule under Mao) and for quite some time as a "unit" in which the children of powerful CCP officials/politicians could do their compulsory (conscript) military service. When compulsory military service for university students, itself, finally evolved into a one week "camp" during the summer between high school and university (1990s, I think) the _raison d'être_ of the Beijing Militia more or less collapsed.

The young women who marched in 2009 were a mix of students, actresses and models, invited to _audition_ for the parade through modelling agencies and theatres. They were selected based, primarily, on appearance, including uniformity of height and weight.The two young women who "led" the battalion (there were about 300± in the ranks), Zhang Xiaofei and Zhao Na, were both professional models. More here and here.


----------



## Ludoc (7 Jul 2014)

We can not afford to fall any further behind China in the female model arms race. It is all our duty to impress upon the government that the model gap must be closed.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (7 Jul 2014)

If this is the army, where do I sign up?  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Jul 2014)

Well, since this thread has gone down the tube....



			
				Ludoc said:
			
		

> We can not afford to fall any further behind China in the female model arms race. It is all our duty to impress upon the government that the model gap must be closed.



Males too, not just females.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jul 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Well, since this thread has gone down the tube....
> 
> Males too, not just females.



Don't worry Moe.   There are enough house apes of the male species who body wax and of the exhibitionist state of mind to fill your desires.   >


----------

